# Breeding Cloning Crayfish As Feeders



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey guys, I recently bought six marbled crayfish to breed as feeders for my reds. Two of them are now holding eggs and I was wondering if any of you have any advice on what to do when the eggs hatch. Do I just let it be or do I need to remove the babies from the tank? They are currently in a 55 gallon tank along with some breeding cherry shrimp and breeding guppies. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Other things in the tank might eat them. Mothers typically dont, but others might.

You will want a sand substrate or small gravel, and with temps around 80 they can grow to 3" in a few weeks.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks! I was wondering about the temp. I just noticed you are from Montana. Where at?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I am in Texas for work... been here over a year. Born and raised in the western part of Montana near the Idaho border.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Very cool. I think that part of Montana is gorgeous. I have grandparents that I visit in Coeur d'Alene occasionally.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I miss it every day... lived and been all over the US and always have an urge to move back to that area. Hard to beat, even Coeur D'Alene is a great place.

West Texas is a flat desolate wasteland, doesnt even compare


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Just a quick update, I am still waiting for the first batch of crayfish, but in the meantime all but one of the crayfish have berried up. So I have a total of 5 crayfish carrying who knows how many eggs! I hope my reds enjoy them otherwise I'll have enough fishing bait for years to come!


----------



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

Update on the marbles? Interested in setting up a similar set up.


----------

